# OT: 英语不好!郁闷!



## meilitian

英语不好!郁闷!英语不好!郁闷!


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



meilitian said:


> 英语不好!郁闷!英语不好!郁闷!



? Good! Oog? ! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
? Good! Oog? ! ? Good! Oog? !

translation software stinks! Someone wanna let us know what this says ?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



HayesFan said:


> ? Good! Oog? !
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ? Good! Oog? ! ? Good! Oog? !
> 
> translation software stinks! Someone wanna let us know what this says ?


he/she said: I feel depressed cuz I can't speak english well.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



meilitian said:


> 英语不好!郁闷!英语不好!郁闷!


This has absolutely nothing to do with the Rockets.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

according to google: 

English might not be good!
English might not be good!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: ????!??!*

so i can type in chinese, i can see chinese character, but when i type it here and go to post it, it turns them into question marks. even if i copy and past exactly what you post, it turns into question marks when i hit the "submit reply" button.


my translator gave me "English is not good! Melancholy! English is not good! Melancholy!" which was better than hayes fan but worse than someone who actually read chinese like kisstherim.


----------



## yao

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

He said his English is not good


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

Thanks yall.. 

and here I was thinking that he was frowning and saying Yao was good!! :biggrin: 

Didn't make a whole heck of a lot of sense.

I would love to learn Chinese, but I don't have the funds for classes... darn colleges all trying to take all my money!!


----------



## xiaking

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

hehe
I have the way that helps your american guys to see really chinese fonts without the question coma.
Anybody wanna know it?


----------



## wizardsfan2006

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



xiaking said:


> hehe
> I have the way that helps your american guys to see really chinese fonts without the question coma.
> Anybody wanna know it?


yes :biggrin:


----------



## xiaking

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



wizardsfan2006 said:


> yes :biggrin:



Assume you guys are sitting with Win XP system. 
1. go to Control panel---> reginal and language options---->language tab------>check the boxes beneath supplimental language support. (do not reboot after it)
2. go to the advanced tab in reginal and language options, choose the chinese(PRC) as non-unicode programma
3. reboot

Then you will browse the chinese simplified website without any question coma.
Try and enjoy it


----------



## jiangsheng

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

the above applies to win2k also
in Win9x/ME, there is a seperate IE language pack for every language.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



xiaking said:


> Assume you guys are sitting with Win XP system.
> 1. go to Control panel---> reginal and language options---->language tab------>check the boxes beneath supplimental language support. (do not reboot after it)
> 2. go to the advanced tab in reginal and language options, choose the chinese(PRC) as non-unicode programma
> 3. reboot
> 
> Then you will browse the chinese simplified website without any question coma.
> Try and enjoy it



you'll have to post these instructions in chinese, else how is he gonna understand


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



> so i can type in chinese, i can see chinese character, but when i type it here and go to post it, it turns them into question marks. even if i copy and past exactly what you post, it turns into question marks when i hit the "submit reply" button.


I think you have to change you encoding to Chinese Traditional (Big5).


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

mei guan xi, wo men dou hen huan yin nin!


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

By the way, if he's lamenting his English deficiency, why is he doing it on an English board?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



Demiloy said:


> By the way, if he's lamenting his English deficiency, why is he doing it on an English board?


posting on an english board is a great way to learn english. I can just see kisstherim's english improve over the years :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

But if he doesn't know any English, and he's posting in Chinese, then this really isn't going to help him.


----------



## Johnny

hellow~~Yao Mania 你好 哈哈 你是中国人？美国人？美籍华人？


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: ????!??!*



Demiloy said:


> I think you have to change you encoding to Chinese Traditional (Big5).


i think its that im on a mac.


----------



## bunnu

Learning English,good idea. My English is poor too. So I only could understand what you say,can't write anything.I'm only a reader,not a writter.


----------



## ztpc_lukui

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



Demiloy said:


> By the way, if he's lamenting his English deficiency, why is he doing it on an English board?


to improve English.........i am a chinese man whose english 's poor too.i support YAO,support tracy,support rockets,supports everything relate to rockets.in addition,it's good to my english improving.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Weird thread, but good for Chinese guys to learn English.


----------



## bronx43

edyzbasketball said:


> Weird thread, but good for Chinese guys to learn English.


Indeed weird thread.


----------



## Dean the Master

bronx43 said:


> Indeed weird thread.


Yeah, I agree with both of you. I've been observing this thread since *meilitian* started this. well, i guess why not jump in. 
Hello to every Chinese people like *meilitian* on this board, what's up? Hope you all can express your opinions on this forum, even though we prefer using English, but If you guys use Chinese, Yao Mania would help you out too. ^^. Anyway, don't let the difficulty of English scare you away from sharing the love for Rockets and basketball, we are glad that you can join us. After all, please have fun! peace.


----------



## skykisser

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



Yao Mania said:


> posting on an english board is a great way to learn english. I can just see kisstherim's english improve over the years :biggrin:


I thought his native language's English at the beginning 
but later I found... :biggrin:


----------



## thetennisyao

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

没关系，写中文吧。


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*

Well I'm glad this thread brought on board a few new posters, welcome!

I am Chinese, raised in Canada but now in Hong Kong. 

I have no problem with some wishing to type in Chinese (aside from the fact that others wouldn't be able to understand), and if you browse around the board you'll find a group of people posting in italian, spanish. etc.... but I would encourage everyone to write english, as it would of course be a good way for everyone to improve their english over time. 

Everyone's very friendly and forgiving in the Houston board, so no need to be shy!


----------



## ztpc_lukui

someone who 's interested in Chinese could ask me at discretion......i'm glad to help you while you help me........we are the world!


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



Yao Mania said:


> posting on an english board is a great way to learn english. I can just see kisstherim's english improve over the years :biggrin:


 And we've taught his lots of nice new words. Remember the "We Want Head" petition thread? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: 英语不好!郁闷!*



Yao Mania said:


> *Well I'm glad this thread brought on board a few new posters, welcome!*
> 
> I am Chinese, raised in Canada but now in Hong Kong.
> 
> I have no problem with some wishing to type in Chinese (aside from the fact that others wouldn't be able to understand), and if you browse around the board you'll find a group of people posting in italian, spanish. etc.... but I would encourage everyone to write english, as it would of course be a good way for everyone to improve their english over time.
> 
> Everyone's very friendly and forgiving in the Houston board, so no need to be shy!


i was thinking the same thing. we had like 3 or 4 people register just to post in this thread.


----------



## Johnny

我正打算去香港看看 呵呵 如果哪天去了 Yao Mania 给我做导游吧，，，顺便带我去看看周星星~~~ ^-^…


----------



## Yao Mania

Johnny said:


> 我正打算去香港看看 呵呵 如果哪天去了 Yao Mania 给我做导游吧，，，顺便带我去看看周星星~~~ ^-^…


Haha well I'll probably be working but will be happy to give you advice on where to go!

HK's very tourist friendly, has something for everyone here.


----------



## syyao

谁能给我介绍几个人多的论坛？？就像这个似的，有关于火箭队的


----------



## Dean the Master

syyao said:


> 谁能给我介绍几个人多的论坛？？就像这个似的，有关于火箭队的


I translated your words on dictionary.com, it seems like you want us to introduce some other great places like this forum for discussing the Rockets. Guess what, This is the place, there is simply no other places like BBB.net This is the paradise. 

try to translate my word back to Chinese. :biggrin: to see if it makes sense, some one please tell me. lol. 
"我翻译您的词在dictionary.com ，它似乎如您要我们介绍其它巨大地方象为谈论火箭的这个论坛。猜测什么，这是地方，有简单地没有其它地方如BBB.net 这是天堂。"


----------



## kisstherim

deanchueng said:


> I translate your words on dictionary.com, it seems like you want us to introduce some other great places like this forum for discussing the Rockets. Guess what, This is the place, there is simply no other places like BBB.net This is the the paradise.
> 
> try to translate my word back to Chinese. :biggrin: to see if it makes sense, some one please tell me. lol.
> "我翻译您的词在dictionary.com ，它似乎如您要我们介绍其它巨大地方象为谈论火箭的这个论坛。猜测什么，这是地方，有简单地没有其它地方如BBB.net 这是天堂。"



he said: can anybody tell me some forums about Houston Rockets with lots of posters, like this

And I'll try to translate what u said into Chinese: "这里不挺好的吗？其他论坛就没那感觉。这里就是天堂啊” :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny

unbelievable


----------



## Ballscientist

I learned Chinese for 4 years: 1997-2001. I can read and speak, but I can't write. You need to learn how to read English, otherwise ..........


----------



## Yao Mania

Ballscientist said:


> I learned Chinese for 4 years: 1997-2001. I can read and speak, but I can't write. You need to learn how to read English, otherwise ..........


...... otherwise you will not be able to appreciate the great posts that Ballscientist writes around here


----------



## Demiloy

Yao Mania said:


> ...... otherwise you will not be able to appreciate the great posts that Ballscientist writes around here


 Can you translate "KFC" into Chinese?


----------



## Yao Mania

Demiloy said:


> Can you translate "KFC" into Chinese?


肯德基 = KFC = Chuck Hayes


----------



## John

LMAO, mainland chinese likes to post padding here?


----------



## Yao Mania

John said:


> LMAO, mainland chinese likes to post padding here?


no racist here! :laugh:

Honestly John, I hope you're not one of those "I'm from HK and I look down upon Mainland China" people in real life. Respect the Mainland.


----------



## sky_123

hi, everyone. i am from China,Shanghai. 
actually i've been surfing this website for quite a long time. but i've never post any till i see this post. In China people call those who just read a lot of posts but never reply diver. i don't want to be a diver any longer. and i want to join you guys and share our love to the "Rockets"


----------



## The_Franchise

sky_123 said:


> hi, everyone. i am from China,Shanghai.
> actually i've been surfing this website for quite a long time. but i've never post any till i see this post. In China people call those who just read a lot of posts but never reply diver. i don't want to be a diver any longer. and i want to join you guys and share our love to the "Rockets"


Over here we call them lurkers :biggrin:. Welcome aboard!


----------

